# Has anyone else got the accu chek insight



## spiritfree (Feb 14, 2015)

Has anyone else got the Accu Chek Insight insulin pump. It would be nice to share views etc.


----------



## Amberzak (Feb 14, 2015)

Not yet. It's the one I'm going to be getting hopefully. Got my specialist appointment in 10 days.


----------



## spiritfree (Feb 15, 2015)

I hope your appointment goes well.


----------



## colinod (Feb 23, 2015)

I got my Insight in January and love it, even if i have already snapped the case getting in and out of my car!!


----------



## Maryanne29 (Feb 23, 2015)

I will be getting mine soon. Just waiting for my clinic appointment. Can't wait!


----------



## spiritfree (Feb 23, 2015)

colinod said:


> I got my Insight in January and love it, even if i have already snapped the case getting in and out of my car!!



I'm pleased you like your insight. I think it is great. I expect Accu Chek will replace the case for you.


----------

